# What could live in my Nano Exo Terra?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

I currently have my 3 month old crestie in a nano exo, and he is going to be moved up to a bigger tank next month, but I was wondering, is there anything that I could house in my nano tank? :whistling2: I've researched up smaller Geckos such ask Pygmy Chams and L. luteopicturatus but Id expect it would be unfair on putting them in such a small tank? (20cmx20cmx30cm) Is there any kind of lizard that would be okay to permanently live in one of these tanks? :2thumb:

emily: victory:


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

emmilllyyy said:


> I currently have my 3 month old crestie in a nano exo, and he is going to be moved up to a bigger tank next month, but I was wondering, is there anything that I could house in my nano tank? :whistling2: I've researched up smaller Geckos such ask Pygmy Chams and L. luteopicturatus but Id expect it would be unfair on putting them in such a small tank? (20cmx20cmx30cm) Is there any kind of lizard that would be okay to permanently live in one of these tanks? :2thumb:
> 
> emily: victory:


Personally, I would say that viv isn't suitable for any lizard long term - although there are those that would disagree.

The nanos are much better suited to temporary housing, or for keeping inverts in my opinion.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

The nanos are much better suited to temporary housing, or for keeping inverts in my opinion.[/QUOTE]

I would'nt even recommend for any commenly kept invert in the long term.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

at my local they keep a male lone electric blue day gecko in one


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I can't think of any gecko that could like in one of those permanently, pet shops are temporary housing not permanent set-ups so what goes in a pet shop doesn't mean it is good for the long term. They are pretty much only good for quarentine and not much else IMHO!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i wouldnt keep a hatching in such a small space a mantis or something could be cool


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

sambridge15 said:


> i wouldnt keep a hatching in such a small space a mantis or something could be cool


Would be fine for hatchling mourning geckos...unless the lid is the same as the bigger exo terra in which case they'd escape lol I keep my hatchlings in a 5x5x10" vivarium.


----------



## Rachaelknight94 (Jun 29, 2010)

plants! i dont think theyre fair on any animal tbh :/ they seem so small, you could get some pretty tropical plants going in there, like a mini rainforest i reckon that would be quite good


----------



## Nile101 (Oct 22, 2010)

An anole or two possibly?


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Nile101 said:


> An anole or two possibly?


 a pygmy chameleon


----------



## Nile101 (Oct 22, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> a pygmy chameleon


Aye another possibility.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Nile101 said:


> An anole or two possibly?


Maybe 1 or 2 babies, but not adults - anoles are extremely active little lizards and you would need a minimum of 30x30x45 for a single adult.


----------



## Lex (Sep 11, 2008)

True spiders, jumpers etc. Small tarantula species. Small mantis species (ghost, boxer, etc).


----------



## knotty (Oct 21, 2009)

I've got two of the nano tanks, I use both for Hatchlings. One for mourning geckos and the other for electric blue geckos. I can't think of any lizard that I would be comfortable leaving in the nano in to adulthood I'm afraid.


----------

